# Brand new



## Noobs (Jun 28, 2016)

I just signed up for Flex. No offers yet, after 4 days. Does anyone know how long it takes to get your first block? I'm an ex-Uber/Lyft San Diego driver btw. I don't really want to go back to driving people (yet), got a little burnt on that. Thanks in advance!


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

you will get 1 per week if you are lucky. bots and block sellers have taken over flex and amazon doesnt seem to care so if you need money i suggest you stick to uber


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

Noobs said:


> I just signed up for Flex. No offers yet, after 4 days. Does anyone know how long it takes to get your first block? I'm an ex-Uber/Lyft San Diego driver btw. I don't really want to go back to driving people (yet), got a little burnt on that. Thanks in advance!


You just need to keep checking for offers on the app. There are plenty to go around here in Las Vegas. It is really easy to get blocks if you are signed up with a larger vehicle.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Noobs said:


> I just signed up for Flex. No offers yet, after 4 days. Does anyone know how long it takes to get your first block? I'm an ex-Uber/Lyft San Diego driver btw. I don't really want to go back to driving people (yet), got a little burnt on that. Thanks in advance!


Don't know about LV but here in Dallas Fort Worth Amazon just onboarded thousands of new drivers. The only reserved offers I'm getting are for large vehicle (van) which are 5 hour runs.


----------

